# SSHD won't start if set to auto boot

## Da_Nuke

http://i.imgur.com/peHMytk.png

```
[root@hakureijinja] - (return 0) - (03:09 PM Mon Jun 10)

(1 files, 60Kb) ~

# /etc/init.d/sshd start

 * netmount: waiting for sshd (50 seconds)

 * netmount: waiting for sshd (41 seconds)

^C * sshd: caught SIGINT, aborting

 * netmount: caught SIGINT, aborting

[root@hakureijinja] - (return 0) - (03:09 PM Mon Jun 10)

(1 files, 60Kb) ~

# rc-update del sshd

 * service sshd removed from runlevel default

[root@hakureijinja] - (return 0) - (03:09 PM Mon Jun 10)

(1 files, 60Kb) ~

# /etc/init.d/sshd start

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                  [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                 [ ok ]

[root@hakureijinja] - (return 0) - (03:09 PM Mon Jun 10)

(1 files, 60Kb) ~

# 
```

On Gentoo running on a VMware Player VM with 2 GB of allocated RAM, using a NAT interface and connecting through Windows's VMware NAT virtual interface. As you can see, literally as soon as I remove SSH from the automatic start on boot, it starts. Network is completely operational and the internet is completely accessible from the VM.

Here's my output from rc-update -s and ifconfig.

```
[root@hakureijinja] - (return 0) - (03:15 PM Mon Jun 10)

(1 files, 64Kb) /home/reimu

# rc-update -s

             bootmisc | boot

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

              keymaps | boot

            killprocs |              shutdown

                local |      default

           localmount | boot

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |              shutdown

                 mtab | boot

               net.lo | boot

             netmount |      default

               procfs | boot

                 root | boot

            savecache |              shutdown

                 swap | boot

            swapfiles | boot

               sysctl | boot

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot

       tmpfiles.setup | boot

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot

[root@hakureijinja] - (return 0) - (03:15 PM Mon Jun 10)

(1 files, 64Kb) /home/reimu

# ifconfig -a

enp2s1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.159.132  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.159.255

        inet6 fe80::20c:29ff:fe59:588d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:0c:29:59:58:8d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 185  bytes 18819 (18.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 181  bytes 23458 (22.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 19  base 0x2000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Da_Nuke,

You are not starting net.enp2s1 in the default runlevel, so your services may not start in the right order.

That is, sshd cannot start until the network is considered up.

You can edit /etc/rc.conf if you want the network service to be considered up when any net.* has started.  The default is for all net.* interfaces to be started.

----------

